
CIA licensed Sublime Text - mruckstuhl
https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_9535650.html
======
TorKlingberg
So, they have programmers and some of them use Sublime. Not exactly
outrageous.

------
therealmarv
10 licenses is not that much. Why is not the license key blacked out? :p

------
coderobe
The license is still valid on the latest build BTW.

